# Cleaning bottles



## BottleEnthusiast (Sep 26, 2021)

Whats the best way to get the rust off a bottle?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 27, 2021)

BottleEnthusiast said:


> Whats the best way to get the rust off a bottle?


Here is the best stuff I have found. I bought this at Home Depot. Never damaged any glass I've used this on.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

